# Making Rounds



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a way to make a nice "round" without a press? something like a Gouda? I've been straining in muslin, then twisting the top to expel more whey then setting a light weight on top, but I always get a 'knot' area in the cheese after it's formed. I'd like to get a nice wheel going. 
TIA!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Stacy,

I use a round bottomed soup mug to make rounds for soft/semi-soft cheeses.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

make ya a mold and then use your weights.



> You will need molds (as in containers with holes in them, not like in moldy bread) to make Chevre. You can buy molds from a cheesemaking catalog, or you can make your own. When making your own cheese molds, you must keep in mind that they should be made out of non-corrosive, food grade materials. Go to Wal-mart and buy a set (5) of medium to large plastic tumblers. Use a butane torch to heat a small nail until it is red hot, be very careful doing this (definitely not a project for the kids). Use the hot nail to punch out drainage holes in the tumbler approximately every inch or so. Believe it or not, that's it, you are now ready to make your very own Chevre.





> "Just visited your web for the umpteenth time and want to share with you what I use for cheese molds. I use Betty Crocker or other type icing containers, wash them well and burn holes up the side all the way around like you say do to the tumblers from Wal Mart. They are a perfect size for a small family. They are free and have a nice lid to keep the bugs out when you are starting the draining process in the sink. I do put them in a bowl to catch the whey for a few days when first stored in the frig. or rest them on a cake rack placed in a baking pan."
> -Juanita Reid
> Goat Rock Nubians


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

So.. if you use a bowl, or some other mold type thingy (yes, that is a technical term!) how do you use a weight on it?
I may give the stuff a shot without weights at all and see how it turns out... maybe :really


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

When I use a bowl it is for Mozz which doesn't need to drain. If you find a plastic bowl with a good shape you can burn drain holes with a hot nail and use a small plate with a jar of water as a weight.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have used the icing plastic jugs , burnt holes and then put a cut out lid from a can on top and then canned goods for my weight.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

:/ Yea, I know.. 
I have a few things that I've burnt holes into :rofl and some even for cheese  but what I really wanted to do was make a wheel.. like the Gouda with the curved sides.. 
I did find some Gouda molds at Leehmans and some other online store and they run about $20. :down
I may just have to temporarily live with the knot impression in my cheese for a bit longer. :sigh


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

If you turn it so the 'knot' is down, the weight of the cheese will smooth out the knot.

Don't squeeze down the cheesecloth after turning.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Stacy take a look at how Riki makes this jack cheese
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/pg/29.html


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Sondra! I thought I was set up to get replies sent to my email... :~/


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

isn't working Stacy and don't know why (notifications)


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, we're rapidly coming to the end of milking season, and so most of my milk is going to customers and soap with a tad going to cheeses. I'd been milking for over 2 years now and am really ready for this break! 
I'm gathering info/stuff together to be at it full swing in the spring. Thanks for the link Sondra!


----------

